# Oh proposed!! Well LO did it for him lol



## Baby Bell

So on the 27th OH LO and me were having our very own christmas dinner, just the three of us. LO had been napping whilst OH had been cooking our tea, I was doing what oh had told me and was relaxing watching the telly. When LO woke up, oh said he would go get him, but he was taking ages so I went into check on them (I actually thought oh had taken a detour to the toilet:haha:). When I went in the room oh said LO has something to ask you. He turned LO around and he had a bib on that said 'will you marry my daddy?' oH got down on his knee and said 'will you?' :cloud9: I of course said yes:happydance:

Iv not got a ring oh was going to pick one and buy it once he knew my ring size, I said he could give me it for my 30th in May, but then I was having a nosey online and found this ring https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/9586911/cherished+argentium+silver+&+treated+blue+diamond+ring/
Iv kinda fallen in love so we gonna find my ring size and if they have it in stock oh gonna get me it whilst it on sale :cloud9:


----------



## missk1989

Conrats!:happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congratulations :) :happydance: x


----------



## auntiesarah25

Congratulations! :happydance: Beautiful ring. I got goosebumps - such a great way to propose!


----------



## Baby Bell

Thank you all xxx

I got my ring today, though a different one from the one I posted. OH and I were in town and went into Earnest Jones just for a nosey, OH spotted my ring and pointed it out, and I knew it was THE ring. It was on sale, and last one in the shop, when the assistant took it out the cabinet my heart dropped a little cause it looked tiny. But then he said to try it on, so he could gauge my size from there.....and it fitted perfectly :cloud9: OH insisted I have it cause he could see I loved it so much :cloud9::cloud9:
Here it is https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/8928746/9ct+white+gold+twist+treated+blue+diamond+ring/
Iv noticed online it out of stock too, so it really was meant to be :cloud9:


----------



## auntiesarah25

Congrats again! That is also a beautiful ring! :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy May

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Snow Owl

Congrats! My OH proposed with our soon wearing 'will you marry my daddy' baby grow 

Always the best way ;)


----------



## iBeach

Congratulaaaations:cry: soooo lovely!:hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congratulations i bet you are on :cloud9: lovely ring x


----------



## mumandco

Congratulations xx beautiful ring xx


----------

